
Font Custom - Generate Custom Icon Web Fonts From The Command Line - Hirvesh
http://fontcustom.com/
======
Hirvesh
Via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers & Designers:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/font-custom-
generate-c...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/font-custom-generate-
custom-icon-web.html)

P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resouces like Font Custom.
There only a fraction of them I can post here at a time. Take a look if you're
interested, and subscribe:

<http://functionn.blogspot.com>

